# Sonar is free now



## Divico (Apr 4, 2018)

Unless this is a late April hoax you can get Sonar for free now.
https://www.soundonsound.com/news/sonar-now-free-renamed-cakewalk-bandlab


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 4, 2018)

Tis true.. https://www.bandlab.com/products/cakewalk


... wow


----------



## gregh (Apr 4, 2018)

we live in an age of miracles


----------



## elpedro (Apr 4, 2018)

I need another DAW like a hole in the head, but FREE! Downloading now lol!


----------



## DS_Joost (Apr 4, 2018)

gregh said:


> we live in an age of miracles



Of all the things I expected to wake up to, this wasn't on the list! Fantastic!


----------



## scottbuckley (Apr 4, 2018)

Just saw this. Huge stuff - downloading now, but sounds like it's hasn't been touched too much. As a veteran Cakewalk user, I'm pretty chuffed


----------



## lux (Apr 4, 2018)

I wonder what the business model is now. In-app purchases for sounds and plugins?


----------



## lucor (Apr 4, 2018)

I probably tried every major DAW on the market, but I still stayed with my hate/love Cubase. Sonar is the only one I haven't tested yet. Is there anything special about Sonar, that sets it apart from other DAW's and would make it worthwile for me to give it a try?


----------



## JEPA (Apr 4, 2018)

ohhhh i have a lot of Sonar projects archived !!! now is the time !!!!!


----------



## PeterN (Apr 4, 2018)

I was so excited and then found out its Windows only. Whoever knows anyone of them, do ask them to make a Mac version as well. They would win hearts and minds from many frustrated Logic users.


----------



## paoling (Apr 4, 2018)

What I always loved of Sonar is that unlike Cubase (the only two major DAWs on PC years ago) it is very Windows. Every keyboard shortcut, MIDI editing, every feature is super easy to use for experienced Windows users. This has changed a bit with the newest releases that were more tailored to DJ people.

My main system is now a Mac and I use Logic and Ableton Live. The MIDI editing in Logic is tricky to use and in Ableton we couldn’t edit more than 1 track at time. Sonar on the contrary had a very friendly MIDI editing, paired with the MIDI scripts that were super intuitive to use.

The effects included were not that great (compared to other DAWs), but I always used my own and overall it was very light to use.


----------



## lpuser (Apr 4, 2018)

PeterN said:


> They would win hearts and minds from many frustrated Logic users.



Given the number of free updates for Logic lately with Apple addressing many bugs plus adding new features, I know quite some who are really happy. Trying to win over user from another DAW is not that easy (even when the application is free), because once you have built your songs with the included instruments over the years, converting them into another format can be fairly unpleasant. And just to add, who is not frustrated from time to time with whatever DAW one is using?


----------



## elpedro (Apr 4, 2018)

http://forum.cakewalk.com/Cakewalk-...vailable-for-Windows-now-442018-m3743935.aspx


----------



## JEPA (Apr 4, 2018)

paoling said:


> What I always loved of Sonar is that unlike Cubase (the only two major DAWs on PC years ago) it is very Windows. Every keyboard shortcut, MIDI editing, every feature is super easy to use for experienced Windows users. This has changed a bit with the newest releases that were more tailored to DJ people.
> 
> My main system is now a Mac and I use Logic and Ableton Live. The MIDI editing in Logic is tricky to use and in Ableton we couldn’t edit more than 1 track at time. Sonar on the contrary had a very friendly MIDI editing, paired with the MIDI scripts that were super intuitive to use.
> 
> The effects included were not that great (compared to other DAWs), but I always used my own and overall it was very light to use.


the best MIDI editing i have experienced was in Sonar over Logic, Cubase and others (Reaper, Ardour)


----------



## JEPA (Apr 4, 2018)

http://forum.cakewalk.com/FindPost/3743945 Mac Mac Mac

EDIT: false alarm, i can't open it...


----------



## AllanH (Apr 4, 2018)

That's pretty neat. It's even the full-featured Platinum version, but without 3rd party addons such as Melodyne.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 4, 2018)

What made Sonar unique is that they updated it every month. These updates included major new features, bug fixes, and added plugins like Addictive Drums, Melodyne Essential, TH3, and the Cakewalk model of the LA-2A. 
http://www.cakewalk.com/Products/SONAR/Rolling-Updates

It was fun to get the email each month with the new features. You always felt that Platinum was in the process of getting better. 

It's doubtful that Bandlab will be able to do this. But Sonar Platinum has already developed into a great DAW. While I have moved over to Cubase, I still load it up regularly. There are many things it does better. 

Cakewalk was working on a Mac version, and it got to Alpha.
https://www.cakewalk.com/Products/SONAR-Mac-Prototype
Perhaps Bandlab will continue this development.


----------



## EgM (Apr 4, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Cakewalk was working on a Mac version, and it got to Alpha.
> https://www.cakewalk.com/Products/SONAR-Mac-Prototype
> Perhaps Bandlab will continue this development.



They weren't technically working on a mac version... It was merely a crossover (Wine) port of the Windows version which anyone could've done.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 4, 2018)

i setting up a windows pc room and was looking into pc daws. ive been using logic since forever on mac and looking at the sonar vidoes i can see how close these two are so ill give it a try. 

obvuously the crappy part is that if the product is free then YOU ARE the PRODUCT. i guess ill feel better since the price of sonar plat is $499. so i won't feel like a cheap facebook whore. 
https://arkenea.com/blog/big-tech-companies-user-worth/


----------



## InLight-Tone (Apr 4, 2018)

lucor said:


> I probably tried every major DAW on the market, but I still stayed with my hate/love Cubase. Sonar is the only one I haven't tested yet. Is there anything special about Sonar, that sets it apart from other DAW's and would make it worthwile for me to give it a try?


Ya, you can't just draw in or insert a midi clip if you just want to write your parts...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Apr 4, 2018)

Is CAL back in action? That's what really set it apart but was then abandoned...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 4, 2018)

lucor said:


> I probably tried every major DAW on the market, but I still stayed with my hate/love Cubase. Sonar is the only one I haven't tested yet. Is there anything special about Sonar, that sets it apart from other DAW's and would make it worthwile for me to give it a try?



No. Albeit, the reason I ditched it after 20+ years was because X3 was not really geared towards scoring-to-pic. I'm so deep into Logic and Cubase now (after 5 years and after moving to Mac), but always loved Sonar.....used it since Cakewalk 2.0.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 4, 2018)

Is there a limit to how long you can use this free version? The reason I ask is that after clicking on "Help" and "About Cakewalk" in the menu I noticed that at the bottom left of the pop-up it says

Membership: Valid through 10/03/2018

Does this refer to the membership in BandLab or the ability to use Sonar?


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 4, 2018)

"QUICK UPDATE: The 04-10-2018 in the license/about us is just an arbitrary 6 month date set for authorization checks - it's confusing and will be removed in future versions. It's NOT an expiry date




"


----------



## Anthony (Apr 4, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> "QUICK UPDATE: The 04-10-2018 in the license/about us is just an arbitrary 6 month date set for authorization checks - it's confusing and will be removed in future versions. It's NOT an expiry date
> 
> 
> 
> "


Thanks, ED.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 4, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> Is CAL back in action? That's what really set it apart but was then abandoned...



Compared to scripting in Reaper, CAL is really nothing special...


----------



## pettinhouse (Apr 4, 2018)

My first DAW  Cakewalk and then Sonar. Thank you for the news.

Andrea


----------



## InLight-Tone (Apr 4, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Compared to scripting in Reaper, CAL is really nothing special...


Totally agree ED, been back at my second round with Reaper and loving the UNLIMITED flexibility.


----------



## bartveld (Apr 4, 2018)

Not sure about this. A few months ago I would've been elated, but now Cubase has grown on me.


----------



## vicontrolu (Apr 4, 2018)

Is this coming with a decent media browser like reaper or cubase, with extensive search options, including meta tags etc?


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 4, 2018)

Its free because the NSA will update it yearly and be mining your data for free.

We should get free PCs too, then free accounts @ FakeBook, Twitter, etc.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 4, 2018)

Nothing can pass without conspiracy theories, eh?  Cakewalk's not owned by an American company anymore so NSA reference is quite misplaced. 

A more likely option is that down the road there will be in-app purchases of instruments, effects, etc.


----------



## pmcrockett (Apr 4, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> Totally agree ED, been back at my second round with Reaper and loving the UNLIMITED flexibility.


Can confirm. Frustration with CAL was the reason I switched to Reaper. That said, Sonar being free means I can keep it updated instead of continuing to sit on my aging copy of X3.

Having a free, mature DAW as the hook for paid additional content is potentially a very interesting business model, at least. I can't think of anyone else who's tried this -- I guess that's what comes with being a music tech investment group with the capital to buy a DAW and an interest in nontraditional revenue models.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hum can't log in with either my bandcamp account or my google account... Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## vintagevibe (Apr 7, 2018)

scottbuckley said:


> Just saw this. Huge stuff - downloading now, but sounds like it's hasn't been touched too much. As a veteran Cakewalk user, I'm pretty chuffed



You expected development in this amount of time?


----------



## vintagevibe (Apr 7, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> Ya, you can't just draw in or insert a midi clip if you just want to write your parts...



Can you explain exactly what you mean?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 7, 2018)

Er...how channels can I send to one instance of SPAT with Sonar? Either way I’m downloading....


----------



## pmcrockett (Apr 7, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> Er...how channels can I send to one instance of SPAT with Sonar? Either way I’m downloading....


As many as SPAT will accept (which is to say, 16 mono/8 stereo). You can either route track outputs to SPAT's inputs or you can set up sends.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 7, 2018)

pmcrockett said:


> As many as SPAT will accept (which is to say, 16 mono/8 stereo). You can either route track outputs to SPAT's inputs or you can set up sends.



BOING!!!!
Sold!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Apr 8, 2018)

vintagevibe said:


> Can you explain exactly what you mean?


Mind you, Cakewalk was my first sequencer way back with Cakewalk 1.0 on floppy disk. I demoed it again months back for nostalgia and the first thing that struck me was that in the arrange view, there is no way to draw in a simple midi clip so you could get to the midi editor to pencil in notes. There were workarounds like, "insert a program change and that will create a blank clip" and other ridiculousness...(Maybe operator error but I gave it some time)...


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 8, 2018)

EDIT: on a different computer, Cakewalk appears to not need an internet connection after all. I need to investigate further to figure why I am getting different behavior on different computers.

ORIGINAL POST:

This new version requires an internet connection. If the BandLab Assistant app has not made contact with the website, Cakewalk starts up in Demo mode. This makes sense given BandLab's business model. But, for reasons that have been discussed in several other threads, it doesn't work for a few of us.

I'm think about buying a paid version before it's too late (if it's not already too late). Even with the understanding that the money would not buy any maintenance or tech support.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 8, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> This new version requires an internet connection. If the BandLab Assistant app has not made contact with the website, Cakewalk starts up in Demo mode. This makes sense given BandLab's business model. But, for reasons that have been discussed in several other threads, it doesn't work for a few of us.
> 
> I'm think about buying a paid version before it's too late (if it's not already too late). Even with the understanding that the money would not buy any maintenance or tech support.



WAH wah...not sold


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 8, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> WAH wah...not sold


I've edited my post. On another computer, it appears that an internet connection is not required.

EDIT: I now have Cakewalk by BandLab working without an internet connection on both computers. I'm not sure what went wrong, but I suspect that updating to the most recent BandLab Assistant (3.0.6) was part of the solution.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Apr 9, 2018)

i really didn't need another DAW(have DP9 and Studio 1 pro) but, couldn't resist. downloaded!


----------



## HeliaVox (Apr 9, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> What made Sonar unique is that they updated it every month. These updates included major new features, bug fixes, and added plugins like Addictive Drums, Melodyne Essential, TH3, and the Cakewalk model of the LA-2A.
> http://www.cakewalk.com/Products/SONAR/Rolling-Updates
> 
> It was fun to get the email each month with the new features. You always felt that Platinum was in the process of getting better.
> ...



I sent them an email asking about linking my Cakewalk account to BandLab, due to the fact that an upgrade for Rapture was mentioned, and I was on a Mac awaiting an update to Rapture.
The reply I got was that they are a PC developer and Mac development is not planed. But they would send a message over to the development team for me, showing them that there is interest in Mac products.


----------



## AllanH (Apr 10, 2018)

I linked my accounts, as Bandlab instructed. It'll be interesting to see how they handle the transition. I have a few cakewalk extras (Rapture Pro etc.) and those still authenticate against Cakewalk's old servers.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 19, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Nothing can pass without conspiracy theories, eh?  Cakewalk's not owned by an American company anymore so NSA reference is quite misplaced.
> 
> A more likely option is that down the road there will be in-app purchases of instruments, effects, etc.



It is a mystery but the buyer has huge amounts of money and plenty of assets. Bandlab has always been a free app.


----------



## novicecomposer (May 18, 2018)

I have been trying out Cakewalk for quite some time now since it became free of charge. Unfortunately, it seems quite limited. For example, can it show note names in Piano Roll? Something like below. I need to see the note names but can't.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 31, 2018)

Plunk topic?


----------



## JPQ (Jan 1, 2019)

novicecomposer said:


> I have been trying out Cakewalk for quite some time now since it became free of charge. Unfortunately, it seems quite limited. For example, can it show note names in Piano Roll? Something like below. I need to see the note names but can't.


what daw is this? sound to me indeed also nice.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 1, 2019)

JPQ said:


> what daw is this? sound to me indeed also nice.


Looks like Reaper


----------

